# A nice surprise!



## millelec (Nov 20, 2010)

Very nice, 480! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Pittsburgh is spelled wrong on the Westinghouse meter!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Ty Wrapp said:


> Pittsburgh is spelled wrong on the Westinghouse meter!


Zimbabwe is spelled wrong in the bible.....


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Ty Wrapp said:


> Pittsburgh is spelled wrong on the Westinghouse meter!



No it's not. The h was added in 1911.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

480sparky said:


> No it's not. The h was added in 1911.


I did not know that...I stand corrected!


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

no polarized lense ?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

wildleg said:


> no polarized lense ?



Phone camera.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Phone camera.


There's a guy inside the case taking a picture of you!


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Nice to see another Brother here!


----------



## Dhfisher (May 6, 2011)

I echo bro. Moss's words, and thank you for the pictures.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

480sparky said:


> No it's not. The h was added in 1911.


I knew about the spelling change in ’11 but I also found out something I didn’t know. You got my curiosity up and had me looking at some old tags. To my horror, a very late 1800’s plate had Pittsburgh spelled with the “H”. A quick Google search said they dropped the “H” in 1890 and brought it back in 1911. That still doesn't explain why the "H" is there because the tag isn't old enough. :001_huh:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

the dif bettween old and newer english?

~CS~


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> the dif bettween old and newer english?
> 
> ~CS~


Yeah, seems to be a scottish thing and misspellings. Now I'm getting a date of 1897 which is making more sense because I think it's a '96 or '97 fan.:blink:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Etymology_of_Pittsburgh


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

> Pittsburgh (originally Fort Duquesne) was captured by British forces during the Seven Years War. The earliest known reference to the new name of the settlement is in a letter sent from General John Forbes to William Pitt the Elder, dated 27 November 1758, notifying Pitt that his name had been given to the place. In that letter, the spelling is given as "Pittsbourgh."[2][3] As a Scotsman, General Forbes probably pronounced the name
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

<snip>



> In 1891 the United States Board on Geographic Names adopted thirteen general principles to be used in standardizing place names, one of which was that place names ending in _-burgh_ should drop the final _-h_.[7] The Board compiled a report of place name "decisions", also in 1891, in which the city's name was rendered _Pittsburg_.[8][note 2]


 

<snip>



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Etymology_of_Pittsburgh#cite_note-Cato-13


> [12] The Pirates' uniforms of the time displayed "PITTSBURG" across the chest. The portrait of Wagner makes it appear as if there could be an _H_ on the end, cut off by the border of the picture, but the caption beneath it is "WAGNER, PITTSBURG", confirming that the omission of the _H_ was intentional.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Etymology_of_Pittsburgh#cite_note-Cato-13http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Etymology_of_Pittsburgh#cite_note-Cato-13



a rather long tale 8V

but not unusual for a melting pot language

~CS~


----------

